# What is it with TPM (Trusted Platform Module) preventing resume from suspend-to-RAM?



## MasterOne (Jan 6, 2020)

Interestingly I have been struck by the same issue that is always only referenced for ThinkPad users, although I don't have a ThinkPad but a Clevo N130WU (which is quite a common laptop known around the world under different brands).

I could only get resume from suspend-to-RAM working by first installing graphics/drm-kmod and disabling TPM in BIOS.

But why is that so?

Is it because the tpm module is compiled into the (12.1R) kernel and thus can't be unloaded / loaded by using /etc/rc.suspend and /etc/rc.resume?

Can this problem be worked around with device.hints?

Or is keeping it disabled in BIOS the only way to make suspend-to-RAM work?


----------

